# Underwear opinion



## BilNDian (Aug 15, 2007)

Guys - you're probably not going to like where this discussion leads, so if you're here, that's your problem!
Ladies - What is your opinion on wearing underwear under your bike shorts or not? I typically don't, however I'm concerned about sweating and not 'breathing' down there and the risk of yeast infections. I prefer the gel shorts rather than chamois. Underwear may help absorb some moisture? What are your thoughts?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

No. Absolutely no. I don't know how putting more fabric 'down there' would help do anything but make it more difficult for sweat to evaporate.

That being said, I've never worn a pair of gel shorts so I have no idea what they're like.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Thong is the way to go. Soak up that moisture where you don't want it without all the extra grams of full cut underware.


----------



## Cato (Oct 13, 2005)

You're kidding, right? Bike shorts with chamois are designed to be worn commando. Panties, thongs, or any other fabric between you and the pad is a no no. I know a guy who just can't get over the feeling of letting his privates touch anything but tidy whiteys. I just shake my head at his panty lines .


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

No underwear. The chamois are made to be somewhat breathable and most are anti-microbial. You just need to remove them as quickly as possible after you are finished riding to prevent any type of crotch rot.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

No undies. For the reasons already mentioned PLUS they pinch and bind in my experience. 

Even when wearing plain compression shorts with no chamoise for short periods (30 minute commute), I still go commando underneath due to the pinching issue.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

For a long time my wife refused to go commando, but I finally got her to try it. She thought it was great. She can't get used to the idea of only wearing one layer though, so she still wears shorts over her cycling shorts. That's fine.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> No underwear. The chamois are made to be somewhat breathable and most are anti-microbial. You just need to remove them as quickly as possible after you are finished riding to prevent any type of crotch rot.


Yikes . . . You make it sound like your shorts become toxic.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Not really, but I don't "dwell" in them any longer than needed after I ride.


----------



## Smeeklers (Oct 16, 2008)

Never wear underwear!
Besides all reasons listed above
Who wants a nasty panty line anyway?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Not really, but I don't "dwell" in them any longer than needed after I ride.


This is good advice for men too.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

BilNDian said:


> Guys - you're probably not going to like where this discussion leads, so if you're here, that's your problem!
> Ladies - What is your opinion on wearing underwear under your bike shorts or not? I typically don't, however I'm concerned about sweating and not 'breathing' down there and the risk of yeast infections. I prefer the gel shorts rather than chamois. Underwear may help absorb some moisture? What are your thoughts?


gel chamois has to be one of the worst ideas ever. the ones I've tried seemed like a jello filled diaper.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*+1 No underwear.*

You're sitting on the seams, and after an hour or so, they begin to hurt, which leads to abrasions, which leads to "pimples," and you've got a skin infection right where you don't need it. To avoid those, smear on some anti-bacterial chamois butter before you go out, shower immediately afterwards and wash out the shorts. I can't tell you how many times I've gotten these little infections not following all of these routines religiously.

Gel shorts are for out-of-shape fat people who don't ride much. Like gel saddle pads, they squish around too much when you pedal, producing chafing, leading to abrasions, skin irritations, and inviting infections.

You want shorts that stay in place like a second skin, and a firm surface to work off of. Pressure "hot spots" are spread out over a wider area on a firm, smooth surface with no stitching or bumps, and this includes the saddle.


----------



## Di_bear (Oct 26, 2008)

BassNBrew said:


> Thong is the way to go. Soak up that moisture where you don't want it without all the extra grams of full cut underware.


Actually, thongs promote infection more than regular undies. With that said, ABSOLUTELY NO underwear. I really don't know anything about the gel shorts, but I do know that the chamois is designed to soak up moisture. This includes anything that might leak into it when Aunt Flo is in town.


----------



## BrownieSC (Oct 12, 2008)

I was freaked out by the thought of not wearing underwear, how I looked in spandex, etc so I used to wear baggy shorts over my bike shorts. Then after seeing 200lb + people out having fun in their spandex I knew I was worrying needlessly! 
I ALWAYS change clothes soon after the ride. I use a towel or skirt and change in the parking lot before I go anywhere. They also make these nice little wipes for ladies so if you aren't going home to shower, you can still feel clean and fresh on at least one part of your body


----------



## Mdm. Dabalot (Apr 30, 2007)

Definitely nothing under your shorts! Vanity aside, cycling shorts are not meant to be worn with anything. Just wash your shorts after every ride and you will be fine. I take mine off as soon as I can after a ride but I do that with my gym clothes, too. Who wants to sit around in dirty clothes?


----------

